# Our Pegasus Spoos



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh they are great Fuzbutz, once T gets a bit older I am going to get some sort of artwork done of him, not sure if oils or digital paitning or what yet.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

My hubbie did these by having spoos jump a bench then used photoshop to cut dogs out, add wings and make new background. He is eventually going to experiment and try to make these into 3-D pics.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice...I love it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Thought I would share a couple of pics of our Pegasus Poodles with you.
> 
> 
> "Rocky" is our cream male
> ...


how very awesome!!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks all, we just love our Pegaspoos. Hubbie had a lot of fun making these photos. Oh, can anyone tell us how to post video's on here w/o having to use Utube? Thank you


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the pics as well. Good job hubby! 

Im not sure about the video thing either.


----------

